# Windows 7 unable to turn off the display on idle



## paolosardi (Sep 2, 2009)

I installed Windows 7 on my PC.

I set in the Power Options to turn off my display after 5 minute of inactivity. Unfortunately the system *does not turn off the display*, even if screensaver starts regularly (I selected blank screensaver included in Win7).

I yesterday updated my GPU driver (for another different problem) and I have latest driver for ACPI and monitor.

Any idea on the reason why my Windows is not able to turn off the display?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

Easiest things first.
Try to reset it to never turn off and then hit apply.
A reboot may not hurt.
Then turn it back on and see if it helps.


----------



## paolosardi (Sep 2, 2009)

Unfortunately your suggestion does not solve the problem.

Anyway I discovered how to fix it. I set up Screensaver startup and monitor Turn-off to take place *after the same time of inactivity*.

This, for some unknown reason, confused the system that was unable to turn off the monitor.

So, if anybody will experience the same problem in the future, do not configure screensaver startup and monitor turn-off on the same amount of idle time.

Hope this could be helpful.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Thank you for posting back.

Are you running Windows 7 RTM or RC ?


----------



## paolosardi (Sep 2, 2009)

Windows 7 RTM


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

One last item -- if you wouldn't mind, please.

Run a DirectX Graphics Kernel Diagnostics report - 
START | *dxdiag* - bottom-center of screen "Save all as text..." - save it as a text file.

Please attach the text file to your next post and I'll take a look at it.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## paolosardi (Sep 2, 2009)

Attached the dxdiag output


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Everything on the DXDIAG looks fine - all new drivers. I did find some power-related settings apparently tied to codecs or graphic accelerators, but nothing out of the ordinary, really.

If you care to take the time to run a batch script which will gather various system files, I'll take a look the them - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Please send me a PM sometime today and I'll review them. Thanks.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Jinseng (Dec 20, 2009)

Paolo,

Out of curiosity, are you still using the Blank screen saver built into Windows 7? I have found on three computers that while using the Blank screen saver the Turn off the display feature doesn't work. The screen never turns off. However on my laptop I tried changing the screen saver to Ribbons and the screen turned off as expected.


----------



## paolosardi (Sep 2, 2009)

Jinseng said:


> Paolo,
> 
> Out of curiosity, are you still using the Blank screen saver built into Windows 7? I have found on three computers that while using the Blank screen saver the Turn off the display feature doesn't work. The screen never turns off. However on my laptop I tried changing the screen saver to Ribbons and the screen turned off as expected.


This is REALLY a *good suggestion*. I was recently using ribbons screen saver and the monitor turn-off worked correctly. Then recently I again selected blank screen saver and voilà: the problem reappeared magically. I did not connect the problem to the selected screen saver because this seemed really idiot to me. But, you know, Murphy's law loves idiot situations. :grin:

I selected again blank screen saver because I don't want to give away CPU cycles to a screen saver. I have tuned my home PC to a maximum power saving and I do not have colleagues at home to whom show how cool is my screen saver. Could you suggest me a low CPU consuming (aka low power consuming) screen saver? Even one that I have to download (I'm not a taliban of MS's screen saver).

Thanks.


----------

